# Kindersitz oder Anhänger am Reaction GTC pro??



## Semmerl (3. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen!!

Habe mir im Frühjahr, nachdem mir mein nicht mal 1 Jähriges Trek bike (Alu) gestohlen wurde, das neue Cube Reaction GTC pro gekauft. Doch nun tellt sich für mich die Frage, ob ich an dem Carbonrahmen irgendwie einen Kindersitz oder bevorzugt einen Fahrradanhänger befestigen kann, ohne dabei den Rahmen zu beschädigen. 

Das ganze ist gedacht für kleinere Ausfahrten mit der family auf der Straße und der Sitz soll natürlich bei Solo-Touren durchs Geländer wieder runter.

Falls dies gar nicht möglich ist, muss ich mir nächste Saison noch ein günstiges 2.Bike anschaffen an dem ich dann entweder Sitz oder Anhänger befestigen kann. 


Bin für alle Tipps dankbar


----------



## S.D. (3. September 2010)

Wenn Dir Dein Leben und vor allem das Leben Deines Kindes was wert ist, lass es sein.
Ein leichter Carbon-Rahmen und Kindersitz / Anhänger geht mal gar nicht.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiccoli (3. September 2010)

naja ich hab schon von einigen gehört die es schmerzfrei seit mehreren jahren betreiben... auch bei carbon.

cube sagt folgendes: Kinderanhänger an Cube

Cube Bikes


----------



## Semmerl (3. September 2010)

Chiccoli schrieb:


> naja ich hab schon von einigen gehört die es schmerzfrei seit mehreren jahren betreiben... auch bei carbon.
> 
> cube sagt folgendes: Kinderanhänger an Cube
> 
> Cube Bikes





danke für den link...... dort hätt ich bestimmt nie nachgeguckt.....


also hilft nix und nächstes Jahr wird noch ein billiges 2. bike dazugekauft


----------



## poochiee (3. September 2010)

...darüber hinaus noch der wichtigste Grund einen Kindersitz/-anhänger an ein Reaction GTC zu schrauben:

Anhänger am CC-Renner...Sieht einfach Sch... aus!!!


----------



## poochiee (3. September 2010)

muss natürlich:

der wichtigste Grund *K*einen Kindersitz/-anhänger an ein Reaction GTC zu schrauben


----------



## Sentilo (4. September 2010)

Semmerl schrieb:


> danke für den link...... dort hätt ich bestimmt nie nachgeguckt ...


 
Die sind aber übervorsichtig. Hänger nicht erlaubt, Sitz nicht erlaubt, und auch kein Dachträger, bei dem das Rad am Unterrohr gehalten wird. Bin direkt froh, dass mein Reaction das alles ausgehalten hat. War wohl nur Zufall ...


----------



## Chiccoli (5. September 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Die sind aber übervorsichtig. Hänger nicht erlaubt, Sitz nicht erlaubt, und auch kein Dachträger, bei dem das Rad am Unterrohr gehalten wird. Bin direkt froh, dass mein Reaction das alles ausgehalten hat. War wohl nur Zufall ...



ich persönlich denke ebenfalls das es übertrieben ist.
im garantiefalle gibts aber evtl. ärger.

ghost z.b. gibt gar kein rad für den anhängerbetrieb frei. 
ist nicht getestet worden. fertig!

Chromlack​


----------



## Semmerl (5. September 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Die sind aber übervorsichtig. Hänger nicht erlaubt, Sitz nicht erlaubt, und auch kein Dachträger, bei dem das Rad am Unterrohr gehalten wird. Bin direkt froh, dass mein Reaction das alles ausgehalten hat. War wohl nur Zufall ...





Finde das ganze auch etwas übertrieben... denn immerhin is das Bike ja fürs Gelände gebaut, und nicht um es nur anzusehen und zu bewundern


----------



## decline (5. September 2010)

Leichtbau kaufen und dann meckern, wenns nicht stabil genug ist. ach, ich liebe dieses forum!


----------



## Semmerl (5. September 2010)

decline schrieb:


> Leichtbau kaufen und dann meckern, wenns nicht stabil genug ist. ach, ich liebe dieses forum!




find ich nicht denn wenn ich ein Bike für die Straße will kauf ich mar ja auch eine Rennmaschine und dementsprechend gehe ich mal davon aus,dass ein Bike fürs Gelände auch was aushalten sollte, und da ist die Befestigung eines Anängers am Ausfallende mit sicherheit nicht zu viel verlangt dachte ich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (8. September 2010)

Semmerl schrieb:


> find ich nicht denn wenn ich ein Bike für die Straße will kauf ich mar ja auch eine Rennmaschine und dementsprechend gehe ich mal davon aus,dass ein Bike fürs Gelände auch was aushalten sollte, und da ist die Befestigung eines Anängers am Ausfallende mit sicherheit nicht zu viel verlangt dachte ich....



Ja - ich glaube, da hast Du etwas nicht ganz so richtig verstanden. 
"Aushalten" und "Aushalten" ist nicht unbedingt das gleiche.
Die Rahmen halten schon was aus, sie sind sehr steif und stabil.
Das bezieht sich aber nicht auf alle Belastungen.
Wenn Du auf den Rahmen punktuell Druck ausübst, ist der ganz schnell hinüber.
Eine Cola-Dose ist für den Zweck wofür sie gemacht wurde auch sehr stabil. 
Trotzdem kannst Du mit dem Finger ganz leicht eine Delle reindrücken.

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (9. September 2010)

Ähm, fürs Gelände gebaut.....? Ihr wisst aber schon, was in der Anleitung vom Cube HPC+GTC drinnen steht:



> Cube-Carbon-Rahmen der Serien HPC+GTC
> und Gabeln CSL 1 sind ausschließlich für
> den Einsatz auf Strassen konzipiert und für
> ein maximales Fahrergewicht von 115 Kg
> Systemgewicht (Fahrer +Komplettrad) zugelassen



Soweit zur Garantie im Gelände......


----------



## Pistentiger (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich hänge mich mal hier dran. Wie ist die Geschichte ausgegangen? Hast du den Anhänger nun an dein Cube drangehängt und hat es das überlebt?
Ich plane mir nämlich auch einen Transportanhänger, wie z.B. den Bob Yak oder den Weber Monoporter zu kaufen. Vorzugsweise soll der Hänger ans Stadtfahrrad dran. Aber im Sommer fahre ich mit den Kindern eine Woche zum Zelten auf eine Alm. Zum Einkauf wollte ich den Hänger dann an mein Scott Scale 20 hängen, um mal eben ins Tal und wieder rauf zu fahren. Soll keine harte Geländefahrt werden. Ich will nur nicht zu Fuß laufen. Das Scott Scale 20 hat ebenfalls einen Carbon-Rahmen.
Ich habe mal bei Scott nachgefragt und die Antwort erhalten, dass Scott-Fahrräder grundsätzlich nicht für den Betrieb mit Hängern ausgelegt sind und sie keine Garantie übernehmen. Die Antwort war mir irgendwie klar. Aber habt ihr Erfahrungen damit?

Danke und viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Friendsofmine (24. Mai 2011)

Die Frage ist schon ein wenig Amazing.....aber es geht alles.


----------

